# Mens thobe?



## ashmufc1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am currently living in the UK amd I need some tailor made mens thobes. Does anyone hav a email address or telephone number of any tailors in dubai and that will shop out to the UK. I will pay the postage costs. I want around 6 mens thobes without collar so like the al-noor and omani styles. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sure you can get it made in the UK - seek out a pakistanti tailor who makes mens salwar kameze and show them what you want. The construction is pretty easy so it would surprise me if they can't do it! You might be able to find an Arabic tailor in Edgeware Road or general W2 area. (if you go to London

If you're not super tall/short you could also buy online and get adjustments. Throbes/kandura are not meant to be fitted so shouldn't be an issue!

Finally, buy cotton only, not polyester


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

adibakhan said:


> You can get thobes without collars on online too if you are having difficulty in searching for a tailor. You can try EastEssence for the same. They have a wide collection of Islamic Clothes available with them.


Hi
Great news - only 15 months later than the information was requested!


----------

